# 12 week old puppy breathing



## Dukey320 (Jun 17, 2013)

My pup has been breathing very loud and has respirations per minute at about 100. I read somewhere that a sleeping puppy should have about 14-34 breaths per minute so im nervous that somethings wrong. Should I be concerned? Taking him to vet next week. Also, will giving him different types of treats during the day upset his stomach? We give him a treat every time he sits and goes to the bathroom outside but we have 3 different types of treats. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

If this is an odd behavior in the time you've had your pup, perhaps you could call your vet? 

Ours breathes very rapidly at times as well, even while sleeping. It slows down after a while though.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

If it's a continuing problem I'd bring him to the vet to have him checked out. He's probably due for his 2nd set of shots very soon I assume?


----------

